# Top 50 Things I Learned In 2006



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Note: IronMagazine asked Vince to give us his top 20 list…he gave us 50!Vince’s eBook: No-NonSense Muscle Building 1. Pull ups are better than pull downs. Duh.2. You don’t need a training partner to get huge (but it helps). You should be able to pack on your first 20 plus pounds of muscle alone.3. Bicep [...]

*Read More...*


----------

